# Are Danios REALLY community fish?



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

I read a bunch of posts on other forums of owners saying that their Danios (even when schooled),
still pick on platys, swordtails, injuring them to death. :-(

In a month I'm getting a 20 or 30G to move the 2 danios I have in...adding 4 more so they can school...and some ghost shrimps....So are any other fish safe with them? 
Something bigger maybe that will scare them off from bullying but not eat them?
Or should I just keep it danio only?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

i keep mine with guppies but they are fluorescent danios and it a large planted tank.so i think their behavior is nippy but the conditions they are kept in makes them either nippers all the time or just plain playing tag games among themselves


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I keep danios with swordtails and they keep to themselves as do the swordtails and the danios just whirl around each other all day and at night just float near the glass looking for me


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for your feedbacks 

Happily I found a nice fish lady to adopt my two this weekend...She has a 55 gallon well established
w/ 6 danios, a pleco, and some angels...She said they all get along peacefully. They'll be much better off in that.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

:-D how thoughtful of you to think bout the fish


----------

